# Pre-order for B9 S4



## 2hot2handle04S4 (May 8, 2010)

Hey, excuse my horrible user name, haven't been on this site in like 6 years (in the process of getting it changed). Recently getting back into the car scene, was apart of a euro club for 7 years. 

Just put my holding deposit down for a B9 S4, was curious is anyone else has pre-ordered and what options you're considering? No much info out yet, but I've been told the cars will be here in mid to late August. I'm suppose to go in at the end of April to select options...would love to hear suggestions!

Bummed that they no longer will be in manual, but curious what others think about the eight-speed tiptronic transmission without the dual clutch? I'm test driving a new 2017 A4 this weekend, mainly looking at body style/look and feel. 

Considering adding:

AWE Exhaust 
H&R Coils/Spacers
Sway bar
Upgraded breaks (not sure on brand yet)

Thanks!
Heather


----------



## weagle1856 (Aug 11, 2015)

The tiptronic is pretty good. It's a ZF transmission. It still shifts pretty quickly but I'd much rather have dual clutch. Does the S4 even have an option for the tiptronic tranny?


----------

